# Briggs 24HP Intek running on one cylinder...



## JasonNewland (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got a 24 hp briggs v-twin running on one cylinder. I pulled the wire to the right cylinder, no change. I pulled the plugs swapped them, no change. I then swapped armatures, no change. There is no oil burn, When I pulled the plugs they were both clean. The right cylinder plug did not smell the same as the left. I've done all the quick trouble shooting except cyl compression as I do not have a compression tester. But I can rotate the fly wheel by hand with the plugs in fairly easily. Note: I thought I had an exhaust leak because the motor got louder but it still ran and I cut the yard and since I cut it early this week it wasn't a strain on the mower. It was later when I went to put it away it back fired a few times on startup and ran rough for a few seconds.
These are the symptoms I can think of right now. Any suggestions as to the problem will be appreciated.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Pull the spark plug and put your finger over the hole as you spin it over. That will tell you if you have compression. If I had to guess; the backfiring caused either a broken connecting rod or bent pushrod. If after the finger test you find a cylinder without, or very little, compression, pull the valve cover on that side and check valve function. if OK, pull head and check piston for proper motion. It is not a difficult repair...need a couple pullers for the flywheel and possibly gear cover to get at the connecting rod...will also need a ring compressor to re-install piston. It can be done in a few hours if you are handy and have the tools...pull the motor, remove shrouds, remove flywheel, remove stator, pull gear cover, remove head, remove connecting rod, install new rod, insert piston rod assembly into cylinder, bolt connecting rod to crankshaft, install gear cover, stator, flywheel, shroud and install engine. A small engine shop should run around 500 to do the job. fyi, Briggs has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## JasonNewland (Jul 12, 2010)

Kevin, Thanks for the reply. I've never worked on the v-twins before, plenty of 5hp briggs but My thoughts were a valve related issue. I'll be checking the compression next which will likely lead to pulling the head. And then maybe having to do what you've suggested. 
Thanks again.

Jason


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Whoa!!!

Search for my thread, I had the same symptoms on my 25 HP V-Twin. Turned out to be a blocked port inside the carb.

EDIT: I think this is the link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...-e1-v-twin-firing-on-one-cylinder-437579.html

Get a rebuild kit and remove the carb. Shine a light through all the ports and be sure they are clear. Mine was so blocked that a week soaking in cleaner wouldn't fix it, I had to run a thin (30-gauge) wire through it. Good as new now.

If that doesn't work, then you can go deeper (aka more expensive).

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## JasonNewland (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey all thanks for the input. I've found the problem. Exhaust valve guide had migrated. I removed the valve and guide cleaned it and pressed it back in with locktite and staked the area around the guide...a temporary fix until the new head arrives. I've reinstalled it with new push rods and it star change it out as I'm not convinced the repair will hold long term. The next part of the fix will be to add marvel mystery oil to the fuel in an attempt to get more lubrication to the valves. Hope someone can take advantage of this knowledge. 

A simple check should id the problem if anyone is having a similar issue. The valve guide can be checked by simply removing the valve cover and looking to see if it has migrated toward the rocker. This is not exclusive to briggs although their v-twins seem to have this issue. 

Anyway, Thanks again for the troubleshooting ideas.

Jason


----------

